# Taster pack 4 x 125g bags for £8 + £3.99 postage



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

125g Brazilian Mogiana, 125g Costa Rican, 125g Celtic Blend and 125g Jamaican Blue Mountain Blend from The Coffee Bean for £8 + £3.99 postage!

Offer is at the bottom of the Fresh Coffee page:

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Fresh-Coffee.html


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

What's so special about Blue Mountain Blend? I keep seeing them all over the uk coffee pioneering stores on the internet. Is it something exotic like the Luwak Coffee ??


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

No, it is nothing like Luwak coffee - which I wouldn't sell due to the way the animals are treated (there are threads on this on the forum). This high quality blend of arabica beans has been taste matched to the single origin Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee from the Wallenford Estate (widely regarded as one of the best coffees in the world). With our Jamaican Blue Mountain Blend you get the taste without the huge price tag that goes with the excellent (but rare) JBM Wallenford Estate coffee. With my blend selling at less than a quarter of the price, it isn't JBM but it does have the excellent Jamaican Blue Mountain TASTE.

Andy


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Oooo, I see. Well, thanks for the explanation. I will consider about it. The animals are treated in what way? mmm, I have heard of two types of Luwak coffee. It's like what we have here in the uk for chicken eggs; free range and not free range eggs. How about those that roam freely and feed themselves with coffee beans? I thought they have that as food for a living? No? And yes, I have heard of people forcing the coffee beans into the animals' mouths and forcing them out under certain circumstances which I would not live to imagine. Sad to see the cruelty of mankind for the sake of luxury.

Jamaican Blue Mountain, I shall definitely try it out, sooner or later, when my grinder arrives.

Cheers. =D


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Look forward to hearing from you when your grinder arrives!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Taster packs going well - not had any takers from the forum though......come on guys, give them a try!


----------

